# HOYT 38 ULTRA for sale



## texastailchasers (Aug 1, 2012)

Hoyt 38 Ultra for sale. 

Like new!

$300 with case

832 576 3773

Shoot me a text and I'll send some pics if interested. Serious buyers only please!


----------

